# Veloplugs....



## malex (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey all,


I came across these and wanted to know if there are any issues with these.... I have a set of Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR's and would love to save a little weight.... What size would I need for these?


Thanx,

Mike


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

how much weight would they save?


----------



## malex (Oct 5, 2009)

repartocorse40 said:


> how much weight would they save?



Well....


They say that 20 plugs weigh 3g.... I need 40 (6g) and rim tape weighs about 20g a wheel..

Which should equate to 34g of rotational mass...



Mike


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

They work great, for most rims...

Of course, so does a strip or two of strapping tape, which is basically as light.

I don't remember what size mavic rims need, but they seem to work okay. On my (first-generation) Campag Eurus, they would not fit.


----------



## malex (Oct 5, 2009)

The red ones are for 8mm and now they have yellows that are for 8.5-9mm


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

i have yellow in my edge rims...love um


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Argentius said:


> ..........Of course, so does a strip or two of strapping tape, which is basically as light.............


I tried the old "strapping tape" method back in 2002 and had a blowout at the top of Wolf Creek Pass in Colorado. Only by the grace of God was it there instead of 5 minutes later when I would have been going down the pass at 50 mph.

When I finished in Pagosa Springs, I found some Velox rim strip tape which is what I should have used in the first place.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Velox*

I challenge you to mount Vittoria tires, on Campagnolo rims, using velox... I broke my tire levers and my patience, and had to use my phoneafriend, for the first time in a year.

Switched to steel core levers and the tape... fingers crossed!




MerlinAma said:


> I tried the old "strapping tape" method back in 2002 and had a blowout at the top of Wolf Creek Pass in Colorado. Only by the grace of God was it there instead of 5 minutes later when I would have been going down the pass at 50 mph.
> 
> When I finished in Pagosa Springs, I found some Velox rim strip tape which is what I should have used in the first place.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Argentius said:


> I challenge you to mount Vittoria tires, on Campagnolo rims, using velox... I broke my tire levers and my patience, and had to use my phoneafriend, for the first time in a year.
> 
> Switched to steel core levers and the tape... fingers crossed!


I hope it works for you. The rims I tried it on had sharp edges at the spoke holes which cut the strapping tape.
I have tried the Zipp rim strips since and they seem to work without taking as much space as the Velox.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*Just as strong?*

I didn't know such thing existed until now. May be an option for my HED Ardennes, as the Velox tape I have is fairly thick. May be nice to save a little weight while also making my Conti's easier to mount. Are they plugs typically just as strong as the rim tape?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> I hope it works for you. The rims I tried it on had sharp edges at the spoke holes which cut the strapping tape.
> I have tried the Zipp rim strips since and they seem to work without taking as much space as the Velox.


I see how that would be frustrating.

I did lightly deburr my valve holes before installing the strapping tape. I will make sure to inspect fairly regularly.

There are a few plastic rimstrip brands that seem thinner than velox -- Campy used to send Eurus, Zonda wheels with Michelin ones, before they went without the holes -- that may be a good option as well.


----------

